# storage for my skins



## Snowhere (Feb 21, 2008)

I have always stored my skins with them folded in half onto themselves in their bag. So glue side to glue side. I have old skins still with their original glue still good. If the glue starts to lose its stickyness, you can always reapply new glue.


----------



## Proslackass (Jun 26, 2007)

Bob,

How was your weekend? Store your skins folded together with the protective piece between the two layers of glue. Then put them in a cool/ cold dark place (some keep them in the freezer). I have a rubbermaid container that I keep all of my ski stuff in and they have always done well in the bottom of that. 

Ryan


----------



## Snowhere (Feb 21, 2008)

After checking BD website, I have to concur with Proslackass, they did not make cheatsheets back when I bought my last set of skins. From BD's site:

*USE, CARE AND STORAGE TIPS*
*1. *Store your skins in the field by folding the adhesive side against itself.
The best way to do this is to start at the middle and work towards the
ends, keeping the edges aligned. Storing them apart can ruin the glue.​ 
*2. *Apply Cheat Sheets and keep skins below 90° Fahrenheit (32° C) for longterm
storage to preserve glue quality. Use the skin bag to keep skins
clean.

*3. *Avoid getting snow on the adhesive and it will stick better.

*4. *Dry your skins every night if possible and do not expose your skins to

fires, stoves or extreme heat.

*5. *When applying your skins, make sure your ski bases are dry and clean.​ 
*6. *If icing or snow sticking occurs on the skins, apply either Black Diamond​Freeglide Skin Spray or Black Diamond Glop Stopper Wax to the skin.

*7. *If glue needs to be replaced on the skin, use Black Diamond Gold Label​Skin Adhesive or Black Diamond Glue Renew.




​


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

*nice*

Thanks guys, I have them ready to go now, I am glad I asked.

Ryan, the chutes were huge. the rest was big and the water was so fast we did 4 miles above the chutes and the bottom 3 miles in less than two hours. By the time everyone showed up we had 10 in the group and still kicked ass.

bob


----------

